# some say no fraud 2020 but do they say also No Constitution or legislative law was broken? BS



## rightnow909 (May 12, 2022)

Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots

the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..

people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 12, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


There were a few people caught doing voter fraud for the 2020 election. Some in 2016.  They were Republicans.  Maybe they can explain why they did it?









						Residents of Trump-Loving Retirement Community Arrested for Allegedly Voting Twice in 2020 Election
					

Three members of The Villages, two of which are registered Republicans, were nabbed for allegedly casting two ballots last year




					www.rollingstone.com
				






			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/nevada/articles/2021-11-15/vegas-man-to-admit-voting-twice-in-november-2020-election
		










						Republican official in Ohio faces charge for voting twice in November election
					

"I was simply trying to execute a dying man’s wishes," Ed Snodgrass said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Trump aide seeking N.H. House seat voted in 2 states in 2016
					

Matt Mowers, a leading GOP primary candidate looking to unseat Democratic Rep. Chris Pappas, cast an absentee ballot in New Hampshire's 2016 presidential primary, voting records obtained by AP show.




					www.npr.org
				












						Tom Zirpoli: Republicans have a voter fraud problem | COMMENTARY
					

Three recent cases have demonstrated that Republicans have a voter fraud problem.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				












						Why Did Mark Meadows Register to Vote at an Address Where He Did Not Reside?
					

In September, 2020, Donald Trump’s then chief of staff claimed to live in a mobile home in North Carolina.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## San Souci (May 12, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


Exactly. It was COVID Rules that allowed the Senile Old Bastard to win.


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> There were a few people caught doing voter fraud for the 2020 election. Some in 2016.  They were Republicans.  Maybe they can explain why they did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Have you proven otherwise????

LMHO


----------



## Lastamender (May 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Have you proven otherwise????
> 
> LMHO


"2,000 Mules" has.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules" has.











						Fact-checking “2000 Mules,” the movie alleging ballot fraud
					

A film debuting in over 270 theaters across the United States this week uses a flawed analysis of cellphone location data and ballot drop box surveillance footage to cast doubt on the results of th…




					www.denverpost.com
				







			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/11/2000-mules-offers-least-convincing-election-fraud-theory-yet/


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Fact-checking “2000 Mules,” the movie alleging ballot fraud
> 
> 
> A film debuting in over 270 theaters across the United States this week uses a flawed analysis of cellphone location data and ballot drop box surveillance footage to cast doubt on the results of th…
> ...


That has been fact checked. It is not worth a shit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules" has.



What does a fantasy movie have to do wit the topic of the thread?


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What does a fantasy movie have to do wit the topic of the thread?


Hardly fantasy. The technology is used by law enforcement to put people in jail is a fantasy? GFY.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Hardly fantasy. The technology is used by law enforcement to put people in jail is a fantasy? GFY.



And I saw the same technology in a movie on Netflix last weekend.   is that movie real too?

When someone is put in jail the perhaps you will have something to stand on, till then this movie is no more real than The Net on Netflix


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And I saw the same technology in a movie on Netflix last weekend.   is that movie real too?
> 
> When someone is put in jail the perhaps you will have something to stand on, till then this movie is no more real than The Net on Netflix


It is the same technology that allowed the FBI to arrest people at the Capitol days and weeks after they were there. The phone data was enough to prove they were there and to get a warrant. That is a fact, traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What does a fantasy movie have to do wit the topic of the thread?


Someone asked if fraud was proven, that movie is their answer. Anything else new moderator?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is the same technology that allowed the FBI to arrest people at the Capitol days and weeks after they were there. The phone data was enough to prove they were there and to get a warrant. That is a fact, traitor.



Nobody is questioning the tech, just the claims made about what it shows.

Do try and keep up


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Someone asked if fraud was proven, that movie is their answer.



A movie cannot do that.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nobody is questioning the tech, just the claims made about what it shows.
> 
> Do try and keep up


Well, then what it shows it shows if no one is questioning it. Are you confused?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Well, then what it shows it shows if no one is questioning it. Are you confused?



Everyone but you mindless sheep are questioning it.  Fuck even Fox and OANN will not talk about it because it is so full of crap.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A movie cannot do that.


A movie can do a lot of things. In the 1930's a radio broadcast caused a nation wide panic.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A movie can do a lot of things. In the 1930's a radio broadcast caused a nation wide panic.



Yes, a movie can do a lot of things, prove a crime is not one of them.

  This movie is just as real as the radio broadcast was


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Everyone but you mindless sheep are questioning it.  Fuck even Fox and OANN will not talk about it because it is so full of crap.


Because the powers that be will kill their family and their dogs is more like it. It is intimidation and threats. The usual for the scum trying to hold onto power.


----------



## Lastamender (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, a movie can do a lot of things.  This movie is just as real as the radio broadcast was


That broadcast was not factual and backed by data. The movie is.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 13, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> There were a few people caught doing voter fraud for the 2020 election. Some in 2016.  They were Republicans.  Maybe they can explain why they did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more fake news... 

you couldn't care less about vote fraud

until a R can be accused of it... (which, with dims, is all the time, evidence or no)


----------



## rightnow909 (May 13, 2022)

San Souci said:


> Exactly. It was COVID Rules that allowed the Senile Old Bastard to win.


WRONG

It was the covid rules that allowed the senile baby killing bastard.. not to win but to  CHEAT

fixed that 4 you


----------



## rightnow909 (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A movie cannot do that.


please

anything, whether movie or whatever can prove whatever if there are ... OMG OMG (OMG to  dims, that is)

FACTS

backed up by other facts and LOGIC

haven't seen the film, would love to... But I have read Dinesh's books and... well,

Is he being sued for lying in any of them? thought so (NOT)


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> please
> 
> anything, whether movie or whatever can prove whatever if there are ... OMG OMG (OMG to dims, that is)
> 
> FACTS



And the movie takes random facts and draws conclusions from them.   The conclusions are far from proven. 

The bottom line is that nothing in a movie means a damn fucking thing.  My wife has watched watched two movies about Elizabeth Holmes, and she is guilty of fuck in both of them.   

None of that matters, all that matters is what is proven in court.  

If people had real proof they would not be making movies, they would be taking it to a court


----------



## rightnow909 (May 13, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And the movie takes random facts and draws conclusions from them.   The conclusions are far from proven.
> 
> The bottom line is that nothing in a movie means a damn fucking thing.  My wife has watched watched two movies about Elizabeth Holmes, and she is guilty of fuck in both of them.
> 
> ...


so something is true if proven in court?

ha ha...

the OJ Simpson debacle comes to mind

and then there is this

If you have massive evidence of something that looks suspicious actually BEING --not just looking-- nefarious

it's probably nefarious

therefore, it would be illogical to say otherwise..


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 13, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> If you have massive evidence of something that looks suspicious actually BEING --not just looking-- nefarious
> 
> it's probably nefarious
> 
> therefore, it would be illogical to say otherwise..



There is no massive evidence, there is no actual real evidence at all.  All you have is a bunch of stories that cannot come close to being proven.  

Let me try this one more time....I have posted this about 20 times now asking those who say the election was stolen if they had ever done the sort of digging I did....maybe you will be the first with enough backbone to actually answer. 

................................................................................................................................................

After the election I was open to the idea of fraud, and still would be if anyone could show me some actual evidence.

Since I was open to the idea I watched some of the early hearings on the election and possible theft.

The one held at the hotel in Michigan by the Michigan senate started with a Dem senator asking if the witnesses would be sworn in, she was told she was out of order and it was not necessary.

Then I watched Rudy say that more ballots were mailed back in Pa than were mailed out. I thought, wow that is a smoking gun. Then I did my own research and it took less than 5 min to find out he lied.

Then I watched the hearings in Ga, where they has real life data analyst (my profession by the way). He talked about statistical anomalies. He said that an individual precinct going more than 75% for one candidate was rare and that a precinct going more than 90% for one candidate was a sure sign of fraud. This sounded pretty reasonable so I did my own research. I looked at the 2016 results for Atlanta, Salt Lake City and Austin Tx. What I found was that not only is one precinct going 90% for one candidate not proof of fraud, it is pretty common, for candidates from both parties. So, this guy was either really bad at his job or he lied.

And then I watched the first Az hearings, and they put up a guy they called an "expert mathematician", he used a lot of words but did not really say anything except a few lies about population growth and voter numbers. I did the math and he was wrong. Imagine my shock when I found this same guy's profile on LinkedIn and found out he was not a mathematician, that he had not training nor education is math or analytics. Turns out he is a financial planner that loves conspiracy theories. I am not sure if the Repubs in Az were dishonest or incompetent and did not check his credentials.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 13, 2022)

[ Those who wish to continue to believe that there was massive Democratic fraud during the 2020 election will continue to do so.  They cannot stand being duped by the GOP, therefore will continue being duped by the GOP ]

Over 50 courts say that there was no massive election fraud in 2020 as alleged by Donald Trump:
-------
As reported by Reuters   here , state and federal judges - some appointed by Trump - dismissed more than 50 lawsuits brought by Trump or his allies alleging election fraud and other irregularities.

Independent experts, governors and state election officials from both parties say there was no evidence of widespread fraud.

According to the Washington Post   here  , instead of alleging “widespread fraud or election-changing conspiracy” the lawsuits pushed by Trump’s team and allies focused on smaller complaints, which were largely dismissed by judges due to a lack of evidence. “The Republicans did not provide evidence to back up their assertions — just speculation, rumors or hearsay.”

On Nov 27, 2020 a federal appeals court rejected a Trump campaign proposal to block Biden from being declared the winner of Pennsylvania. ( here ). At the time, Stephanos Bibas, on behalf of the three-judge panel wrote: “Free, fair elections are the lifeblood of our democracy. Charges of unfairness are serious. But calling an election unfair does not make it so." It added: “Charges require specific allegations and then proof. We have neither here."

Similarly, on Dec. 12, the U.S. Supreme Court rejected a long-shot lawsuit by the state of Texas and backed by Trump, which sought to throw out voting results in four states ( here ). In a brief order, the justices said Texas did not have legal standing to bring the case. 


On Dec. 1, then-Attorney General William Barr said that the Justice Department had found no evidence of widespread voter fraud in the election, even as President Trump kept up his legal efforts to reverse his defeat ( here ). Two weeks later, Barr announced his resignation from the Trump administration ( here ).

Reuters Fact Check has debunked a series of similar false claims of election fraud. Some can be seen  here  ,   here  ,   here  ,  here  ,  here  .










						Fact check: Courts have dismissed multiple lawsuits of alleged electoral fraud presented by Trump campaign
					

Following President Joe Biden’s swearing in on Jan. 20, a Facebook post shared over 6,140 times has said: “Not one court has looked at the evidence and said that Biden legally won. Not one”. This is false: state and federal judges dismissed more than 50 lawsuits presented...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 13, 2022)




----------



## justoffal (May 14, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


Good point.... The election was definitely improper. But you're on to something with the definition of the word fraud. There were probably many things that happened that shouldn't have that didn't constitute direct fraud but were also wrong at the same time and possibly even illegal.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Good point.... The election was definitely improper. But you're on to something with the definition of the word fraud. There were probably many things that happened that shouldn't have that didn't constitute direct fraud but were also wrong at the same time and possibly even illegal.


If any fraud happened, show the evidence.  The Courts said that there was none, after 50 + lawsuits.

Show evidence because spreading misinformation does not help anyone.

Who was in charge of securing the 2020 election?  People chosen by Donald Trump.
------
The 2020 US election was the most secure in American history, according to US elections officials.

“The November 3rd election was the most secure in American history. Right now, across the country, election officials are reviewing and double-checking the entire election process prior to finalizing the result,” the coordinating bodies on election infrastructure and security said in a joint statement issued by the Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity & Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA).

The statement directly contradicts President Donald Trump, who has made unfounded allegations of widespread voting irregularities and fraud. The president is using these claims to challenge the vote counts in several key states that delivered President-elect Joe Biden his apparent Electoral College victory. 

The Trump campaign has filed dozens of lawsuits, some of which have already been dismissed. But the barrage of legal action and Trump’s false claims — often bolstered by right-wing media and some of the president’s allies in the Republican Party — have undermined overall faith in the electoral processand in the safety and security of US elections.

In the statement, election officials noted that though some states may do recounts, “All of the states with close results in the 2020 presidential race have paper records of each vote, allowing the ability to go back and count each ballot if necessary.” This beefs up the security of the vote and allows officials to correct and identify mistakes in the counting process.











						Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s most secure election in history
					

Homeland Security put out a statement with state and local officials that countered the president’s fraud claims.




					www.vox.com
				




----------
PLEASE, stop spreading misinformation !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

The court’s ruling, issued without comment, once againstrikes down a frequent argument made by Republicans post-election claiming that state officials acted illegally by imposing voting rules instead of deferring to state legislatures.

The Supreme Court also rejected Monday a Georgia lawsuit Wood had brought against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger and other election officials in the state, which tried to stop the Jan. 5 Senate runoff elections in the state.

The high court has repeatedly rejected post-election lawsuits without comment in recent weeks, including other Trump-led challenges and ‘Kraken’ lawsuits alleging widespread fraud from attorney Sidney Powell.

(full article online)









						Supreme Court Kills Last Trump Election Lawsuit
					

The court also rejected pro-Trump attorney Lin Wood’s lawsuit in Georgia.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Peace (May 14, 2022)

State of Texas also changed the rules, so should we toss out those votes?

My point is if you truly looked at what was going on in 2020 you would discover many States ( if not all of them ) implemented rule changes because of Covid and Texas was indeed one of them:









						How Texas has made it easier and harder for people to vote in the pandemic
					

Voting rights groups say last-minute changes to the voting process in Texas have created confusion. Gov. Greg Abbott’s office says he has expanded accessibility by allowing voters to submit mail-in ballots in person before Election Day.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> State of Texas also changed the rules, so should we toss out those votes?
> 
> My point is if you truly looked at what was going on in 2020 you would discover many States ( if not all of them ) implemented rule changes because of Covid and Texas was indeed one of them:
> 
> ...


The only things that should be tossed are Biden and Harris. They are illegitimate.


----------



## Peace (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The only things that should be tossed are Biden and Harris. They are illegitimate.


So you believe that Texas was fine except for anything that was cast for Biden and Harris…

Got it…

Fact is fraud happens every election and the question that was asked by the OP was what states did during the Covid and Texas was as guilty as any other State and Trump still won the State…

Now I need to ask why the hell do you guys argue over this when truthfully all of you should be voting third party instead!


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> So you believe that Texas was fine except for anything that was cast for Biden and Harris…
> 
> Got it…
> 
> ...


The election in 2020 had 0 integrity. Laws were changed by people other than the state legislatures and existing laws were broken or ignored. Now we find out using the same technology law enforcement convicts people on that there was massive organized fraud.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The election in 2020 had 0 integrity. Laws were changed by people other than the state legislatures and existing laws were broken or ignored. Now we find out using the same technology law enforcement convicts people on that there was massive organized fraud.


Do any of you deniers ever bother to hear from the courts, and even from the Supreme courts which were full of Trump appointed Judges that There Was No Evidence Of ANY Massive Fraud?

Is it that impossible to believe even Trump appointed People about it?

Read the articles I posted above and find out how Trump appointed people said that there was no fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Do any of you deniers ever bother to hear from the courts, and even from the Supreme courts which were full of Trump appointed Judges that There Was No Evidence Of ANY Massive Fraud?
> 
> Is it that impossible to believe even Trump appointed People about it?
> 
> Read the articles I posted above and find out how Trump appointed people said that there was no fraud.


I have heard that crap for over a year. Now there is real court admissible evidence there was massive fraud.

PS. there were no evidentiary hearings.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have heard that crap for over a year. Now there is real court admissible evidence there was massive fraud.
> 
> PS. there were no evidentiary hearings.


Show the link of these "real courts" where there was admissible evidence that there was massive fraud.


----------



## alang1216 (May 14, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots


I suspect you'll find that every state makes provisions for emergencies such as covid and that is why none of Trump's lawsuits succeeded.



rightnow909 said:


> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election


Or save lives during a pandemic.



rightnow909 said:


> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


People like AG Barr?


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Show the link of these "real courts" where there was admissible evidence that there was massive fraud.


Without a evidentiary hearing evidence cannot be presented. That settles that.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I suspect you'll find that every state makes provisions for emergencies such as covid and that is why none of Trump's lawsuits succeeded.
> 
> 
> Or save lives during a pandemic.
> ...


You are forgetting they broke their own states laws to do that without approval of their legislatures. The election had 0 integrity and that is a fact.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Without a evidentiary hearing evidence cannot be presented. That settles that.


Only in your mind.

You have nothing because there was no mass fraud.  Period.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are forgetting they broke their own states laws to do that without approval of their legislatures. The election had 0 integrity and that is a fact.


What are you talking about.  Show evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Only in your mind.
> 
> You have nothing because there was no mass fraud.  Period.


"2,000 Mules" proves differently.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules" proves differently.


It proves nothing.

You wish to fall for what is in that documentary that is your prerogative:
-----
But looking at the case more closely, you see how the impression you’re meant to have is wildly misleading. The shooting led to the death of Secoriea Turner on July 4, 2020. It was far from a “cold case” — police arrested a suspect about two weeks later after he turned himself in. A second suspect was arrested in early August 2021 — not by federal law enforcement but by state officials. There is no indication that geolocation data played a role in either arrest, much less data provided by Phillips’s team.

“2000 Mules” can be broken out into three basic components. There’s the geolocation-based material that’s the heart of D’Souza’s assertions about the election. The second half of the movie is a broader effort to undergird the geolocation claims, an attempt to build a foundation of how and why a rampant ballot collection scheme might have been undertaken. And then there’s the third part, a sort of cable-news-style panel conversation with D’Souza and several other conservative and right-wing pundits. (All of those pundits, incidentally, have shows with Salem Media Group, which served as executive producer of the film.) By the end, the pundits have been convinced that rampant fraud occurred, with former Trump administration official Sebastian Gorka outlining all of the evidence that had been presented “empirically” in support of the claim.

There is no such empirical evidence, by a long shot. That geolocation data from Phillips and Engelbrecht’s group, True the Vote, which also has executive-producer credits on the film, is used as a purportedly data-driven latticework on which everything else hangs. But beyond lots of harrumphing about how revealing this data is, we see very little of it.

(full article online)



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/11/2000-mules-offers-least-convincing-election-fraud-theory-yet/


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Fact-checking ‘2000 Mules,’ the movie alleging ballot fraud
					

If a cellphone went near a drop box more than 10 times and a nonprofit more than five times from Oct. 1 to Election Day, True the Vote assumed its owner was a “mule.”




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

Praised by former President Donald Trump as exposing “great election fraud,” the movie, called “2000 Mules," paints an ominous picture suggesting Democrat-aligned ballot “mules” were supposedly paid to illegally collect and drop off ballots in Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. But that's based on faulty assumptions, anonymous accounts and improper analysis of cellphone location data, which is not precise enough to confirm that somebody deposited a ballot into a drop box, according to experts.

Read more at: https://www.newsobserver.com/news/article261036477.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 14, 2022)

CLAIM: At least 2,000 “mules” were paid to illegally collect ballots and deliver them to drop boxes in key swing states ahead of the 2020 presidential election.


THE FACTS: The finding is based on false assumptions about the precision of cellphone tracking data and the reasons that someone might drop off multiple ballots. 


True the Vote has said it found some 2,000 ballot harvesters by purchasing $2 million worth of anonymized cell phone geolocation data in various swing counties across five states. Then, by drawing a virtual boundary around a county’s ballot drop boxes and various unnamed nonprofits, it identified cell phones that repeatedly went near both ahead of the 2020 election.


If a cell phone went near a drop box more than 10 times and a nonprofit more than five times from Oct. 1 to Election Day, True the Vote assumed its owner was a “mule”.


Cell phone location data is imprecise and can not be tracked to the box. Meaning if someone drove by an area, True the Vote could have counted them as a “mule” under their definition. 


As boxes are in busy areas, the likelihood of innocent citizens driving by is very high, especially delivery drivers, postal workers, cab drivers, poll workers and elected officials who all have legitimate reasons to cross paths with numerous drop boxes or nonprofits in a given day. 

___

CLAIM: Alleged ballot harvesters were captured on surveillance video wearing gloves because they didn’t want to leave their fingerprints on the ballots.


THE FACTS: This is pure speculation. It ignores far more likely reasons for glove-wearing in the fall and winter of 2020 — cold weather or COVID-19.

(full article online )









						2000 MULES | JANUARY 6TH
					

Dinesh D'Souza's new film, 2000 Mules, suggests election fraud in the 2020 election without bringing any solid evidence.




					www.jan-6.com


----------



## alang1216 (May 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are forgetting they broke their own states laws to do that without approval of their legislatures. The election had 0 integrity and that is a fact.


Odd that no court agrees with you.  They must be in on the conspiracy to steal the election from Trump.  Let's see, besides the Dems and state election officials, that list includes:

US Attorney General Barr (R)
Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R)
Michigan GOP executive director Jason Roe
The Ninjas from Maricopa, AZ
If the Dems can get all those groups to conspire with them you Trumpers don't stand a chance.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 14, 2022)

Yes, many people say there was no fraud.

To put this in proper perspective, though, these are the same people who say men can give birth and burning down a person's business is mostly peaceful.


----------



## Lastamender (May 14, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Odd that no court agrees with you.  They must be in on the conspiracy to steal the election from Trump.  Let's see, besides the Dems and state election officials, that list includes:
> 
> US Attorney General Barr (R)
> Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R)
> ...


Does not change one thing "2,000 Mules" had to say. There was a conspiracy just like Biden said. Massive organized fraud.


----------



## alang1216 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Does not change one thing "2,000 Mules" had to say.


Confirmation bias?  First it was recounts, then it was court action, then it was 'forensic audits' but none found anything of note.  But one source found what no one else could find?  Really?



Lastamender said:


> There was a conspiracy just like Biden said.


I doubt Joe Biden said any such thing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Confirmation bias?  First it was recounts, then it was court action, then it was 'forensic audits' but none found anything of note.  But one source found what no one else could find?  Really?
> 
> 
> I doubt Joe Biden said any such thing.


The audits found broken and ignored laws. You are lying if you say they did not. The fact that AGs will not prosecute the lawbreakers is the real news here.


----------



## alang1216 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The audits found broken and ignored laws. You are lying if you say they did not. The fact that AGs will not prosecute the lawbreakers is the real news here.


Even if that is true, there is no evidence they affected the outcome of election.  Unless of course you think that a free and fair election favors the Dems.  Even Donald Trump admitted that making it easier to vote in America would hurt the Republican party.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Even if that is true, there is no evidence they affected the outcome of election.  Unless of course you think that a free and fair election favors the Dems.  Even Donald Trump admitted that making it easier to vote in America would hurt the Republican party.


The election was not free and fair. Only an idiot would say that. I do not think you are really worth answering.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Confirmation bias?  First it was recounts, then it was court action, then it was 'forensic audits' but none found anything of note.  But one source found what no one else could find?  Really?
> 
> 
> I doubt Joe Biden said any such thing.


The video is in someone's signature. He said they built the greatest fraud organization ever.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules" has.



2000 miles has “proven” nothing, other than the producers can make a movie.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> 2000 miles has “proven” nothing, other than the producers can make a movie.


It has proven there should be investigations is very suspicious proven activities. Why aren't the states investigating?


----------



## alang1216 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The video is in someone's signature. He said they built the greatest fraud organization ever.


I stand corrected.  If you see an anonymous video on USMB it is always a great source of information.  After all, no one here would post a Photoshopped picture or an edited video.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I stand corrected.  If you see an anonymous video on USMB it is always a great source of information.  After all, no one here would post a Photoshopped picture or an edited video.


The whole country has seen the video.


----------



## Care4all (May 15, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


The left had no fraudulent ballots from legal voters.

Very minor minor minor rules were changed for the pandemic to keep it safer, republicans sued, and the courts ruled before the election, these changes could be made and the state elections followed the court rulings.....

Every voter, on the right, and the left followed those rules they were told to follow for voting in the election.

You CAN NOT throw out all of those votes from all the citizens that just followed the rules, and take away their constitutional right to vote.

What part of that, do you not understand?

Joe Biden was chosen to be our president, by we the people, and by the electoral college.


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Care4all said:


> *The left had no fraudulent ballots from legal voters.*
> 
> Very minor minor minor rules were changed for the pandemic to keep it safer, republicans sued, and the courts ruled before the election, these changes could be made and the state elections followed the court rulings.....
> 
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## alang1216 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The whole country has seen the video.


Even you can't really believe it wasn't a slip of the tongue.  The whole video was about working to combat voter suppression and fraud and someone takes out a 20-second clip.  Dishonesty.


----------



## Care4all (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it.


YOU, not me, have to prove, with tangible evidence that would stand up in a court of law, that the voters cheated and somehow their votes cast were fraudulent and that there were more votes by citizens for Trump than there was for Biden....in the swing states, giving trump an electoral college win.


You've failed a gazillion times on that.....


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The video is in someone's signature. He said they built the greatest fraud organization ever.



To fight fraud, FruitLoops.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC



Abbott did that in Texas. We should throw out your blob's electoral votes from Texas.  

Right?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Even you can't really believe it wasn't a slip of the tongue.  The whole video was about working to combat voter suppression and fraud and someone takes out a 20-second clip.  Dishonesty.


No it was a mental lapse from a senile fool.


----------



## alang1216 (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No it was a mental lapse from a senile fool.


I wonder if you'd say the same if Trump had been the one to misspeak?  Covfefe for instance?


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I wonder if you'd say the same if Trump had been the one to misspeak?  Covfefe for instance?


Maybe if he stole the election I would.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Maybe if he stole the election I would.



Cheers, soreloser!


----------



## Lastamender (May 15, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cheers, soreloser!


You do not lose when you are cheated.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not lose when you are cheated.



And you lost.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Faun said:


> And you lost.


Nope. There was massive fraud and it is well on its way to being proven.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nope. There was massive fraud and it is well on its way to being proven.



In just 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Faun said:


> In just 3-4 weeks.


You are denying reality. "2,000 Mules" has people believing more than ever there was massive fraud. FACT.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are denying reality. "2,000 Mules" has people believing more than ever there was massive fraud. FACT.



And your evidence of this is ... ?


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Maybe if he stole the election I would.


Trump tried his best to win/steal but he was beaten by, as you say, a senile old man.  What does that make your man Trump, other than a loser?


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Faun said:


> And your evidence of this is ... ?


Videos and geotracking.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Trump tried his best to win/steal but he was beaten by, as you say, a senile old man.  What does that make your man Trump, other than a loser?


Trump tried to challenge the election. The assholes in power would not let him. He was censored and so was any mention of fraud. Face the facts. No one is giving up until fraud is proven(which it has been IMO) and people are punished.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Videos and geotracking.



Then you have no evidence since the movie contained zero videos of anyone dropping off ballots at multiple drop boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Faun said:


> Then you have no evidence since the movie contained zero videos of anyone dropping off ballots at multiple drop boxes.


Do you really think they cannot show that? Why would they say it? You know damn well they can. Insist it goes to court. Write your Senator.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you really think they cannot show that? Why would they say it? You know damn well they can. Insist it goes to court. Write your Senator.



Why would I say that?? Just how stupid are you????

They would have absolutely included multiple videos of people caught on camera dumping off ballots at multiple drop boxes if they actually had such videos.

That's what their movie was all about. Why on Earth would they be in possession of such hard evidence proving their claims -- *but then hide it from the public and not include it in their movie???*

You're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why would I say that?? Just how stupid are you????
> 
> They would have absolutely included multiple videos of people caught on camera dumping off ballots at multiple drop boxes if they actually had such videos.
> 
> ...


Now you are telling them how to make the film? It convinced me just fine the way it was. Again, your arguments are high comedy. Do yourself a favor and STFU,


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Now you are telling them how to make the film? It convinced me just fine the way it was. Again, your arguments are high comedy. Do yourself a favor and STFU,



If by pointing out the should prove their claims in their movie, is me telling them how to make a movie, then yes, I'm telling them how to make a movie.

And had they done so, there would be people under investigation for ballot harvesting.

Not my problem you don't want to accept the movie failed to establish their claims are true.


----------



## alang1216 (May 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump tried to challenge the election. The assholes in power would not let him. He was censored and so was any mention of fraud. Face the facts.


The asshole with most power was Trump's AG Barr and he call the idea of fraud 'bullshit'.  Face the facts, you're convinced of something no one can find because it isn't there.



Lastamender said:


> No one is giving up until fraud is proven(which it has been IMO) and people are punished.


People are being punished.  For example, Giuliani is being sued by Dominion.  What you demand is that someone has to prove a negative to you.  Grow up.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 20, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no massive evidence, there is no actual real evidence at all.  All you have is a bunch of stories that cannot come close to being proven.


i have seen too many videos, read too many researched-well books on fraud to believe a word you lefties say... so this is all I read of your op

oh wait... didn't read that 2nd sentence...

I believe Hemingway over you 

She, unlike you, would not print anything, much less in a BOOK, unless it was true bc she... maybe unlike you, doesn't want to be sued for defamation... 

so there's that...


=


----------



## rightnow909 (May 20, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> I suspect you'll find that every state makes provisions for emergencies such as covid and that is why none of Trump's lawsuits succeeded.
> 
> 
> Or save lives during a pandemic.
> ...


ah, the brainwashed among us

that Kool-aid must be irresistible.. 

it kills but hey....  must be good stuff


----------



## alang1216 (May 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> ah, the brainwashed among us
> 
> that Kool-aid must be irresistible..
> 
> it kills but hey....  must be good stuff


Not a nice thing to say about former AG Barr.


----------



## otto105 (May 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


Where did any of that happen?

But in the imagination of a child.


----------



## Lastamender (May 20, 2022)

Big family huh? This is what everyone says D'Souza can't show. I bet they have plenty more.


----------



## Lastamender (May 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big family huh? This is what everyone says D'Souza can't show. I bet they have plenty more.


Almost 4 hours and no Faun or Slade. No "Don't touch my fro" either.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 21, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Not a nice thing to say about former AG Barr.


not talking about him, which u know of course...

sheez... it never ends... 

God will put an end to it however.. Woe unto them when His anger emerges


----------



## alang1216 (May 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> not talking about him, which u know of course...
> 
> sheez... it never ends...
> 
> God will put an end to it however.. Woe unto them when His anger emerges


You wrote that "people who deny vote fraud are liars and crooks".  Former AG Barr denied that fraud took place.  Did Trump appoint a liar or a crook?  Which is it?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big family huh? This is what everyone says D'Souza can't show. I bet they have plenty more.



Great, show your proof she doesn't work for an assisted living residence or a hospital...


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Almost 4 hours and no Faun or Slade. No "Don't touch my fro" either.



Nice to see you missed me.


----------



## Lastamender (May 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, show your proof she doesn't work for an assisted living residence or a hospital...



Show me one state that followed the proper procedures. We know in WI they did not. And you are not going explain all the videos they have. Your excuse for this one is laughable.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Show me one state that followed the proper procedures. We know in WI they did not. And you are not going explain all the videos they have. Your excuse for this one is laughable.



So you have no proof that individual was illegally dropping off ballots. The forum really didn't need yet another admission from you that you lied about voter fraud being committed.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 23, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> You wrote that "people who deny vote fraud are liars and crooks".  Former AG Barr denied that fraud took place.  Did Trump appoint a liar or a crook?  Which is it?


i stopped liking Barr when he seemed to turn on Trump. If he really didn't think there was fraud... ok, fine

But I seriously DOUBT that was the case.

And by now most Americans believe there was fraud 2020

so that would seem to imply Barr is not as bright as people thought... or something... maybe Corrupt is the right word rather than dim witted..


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> i stopped liking Barr when he seemed to turn on Trump. If he really didn't think there was fraud... ok, fine
> 
> But I seriously DOUBT that was the case.
> 
> ...



Link to "by now most Americans believe there was fraud 2020"...


----------



## San Souci (May 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


And that is why Democrats LOVED COVID.


----------



## alang1216 (May 24, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> i stopped liking Barr when he seemed to turn on Trump. If he really didn't think there was fraud... ok, fine
> 
> But I seriously DOUBT that was the case.
> 
> ...


Maybe he's just not a member of the Cult of Trump like you are?  Maybe your problem with him is that he is NOT corrupt?


----------



## schmidlap (May 24, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


​McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was 'You Lost the Election​Barr says he told Trump that election fraud claims were "bullshit"​*Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s most** secure election in history*​Chris Christie Tells GOP Donors That Trump Lost, PERIOD​*Kellyanne Conway: Yes. Trump lost*​

The Cry Baby Sore Loser's weird worshipers persist in parroting his whining, but have utterly failed to validate his _Big Lie. A_ll states certified their election results, often after recounts, audits, investigations, and court challenges aplenty, incapable of identifying a single suspect in their delusional _"Big Steal."_

Their inability to handle the truth and their persistence in spewing their crackpot dogma does not alter the reality.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 25, 2022)

San Souci said:


> And that is why Democrats LOVED COVID.


wouldn't be surprised if they invented it for that purpose alone

what a bunch of creeps. Get them outa here


----------



## rightnow909 (May 25, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> Maybe he's just not a member of the Cult of Trump like you are?  Maybe your problem with him is that he is NOT corrupt?


no, maybe my problem w/ him is he is dishonest.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 25, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> ​McConnell's Final Remark to Trump Was 'You Lost the Election​Barr says he told Trump that election fraud claims were "bullshit"​*Trump’s own officials say 2020 was America’s most** secure election in history*​Chris Christie Tells GOP Donors That Trump Lost, PERIOD​*Kellyanne Conway: Yes. Trump lost*​
> 
> The Cry Baby Sore Loser's weird worshipers persist in parroting his whining, but have utterly failed to validate his _Big Lie. A_ll states certified their election results, often after recounts, audits, investigations, and court challenges aplenty, incapable of identifying a single suspect in their delusional _"Big Steal."_
> 
> Their inability to handle the truth and their persistence in spewing their crackpot dogma does not alter the reality.


if you are going to persist in using the language of a 5 year old

I will persist in moving on....


----------



## schmidlap (May 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> if you are going to persist in using the language of a 5 year old
> 
> I will persist in moving on....


If you need to regard McConnell's blunt statement to Trump that he lost the election as those of a "5 year old", you are clearly not moving forward,  something the GOP must do, regardless of the Loser's fixation on his loss, his lies, and his petty vendettas.


----------



## Lastamender (May 26, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> If you need to regard McConnell's blunt statement to Trump that he lost the election as those of a "5 year old", you are clearly not moving forward,  something the GOP must do, regardless of the Loser's fixation on his loss, his lies, and his petty vendettas.


We cannot move forward with an illegitimate president. We need to fix what happened, so it does not happen again.


----------



## alang1216 (May 26, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no, maybe my problem w/ him is he is dishonest.


No, your problem with him is that he *was *being honest but that didn't fit your narrative.  As a Trump supporter I don't think you're qualified to speak about honesty anyway.


----------



## rightnow909 (May 28, 2022)

San Souci said:


> And that is why Democrats LOVED COVID.


yeh, for awhile that was THE story on the news no matter when you tuned in., so tiresome, to say the least... 

the msm is just a propaganda department for the DNC


----------



## rightnow909 (May 28, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> No, your problem with him is that he *was *being honest but that didn't fit your narrative.  As a Trump supporter I don't think you're qualified to speak about honesty anyway.


the irony!

kinda want to laugh... but not funny there are such clueless.. un-self-aware, believe-anything-the-lying-media-says people in the world..


----------



## rightnow909 (May 28, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> If you need to regard McConnell's blunt statement to Trump that he lost the election as those of a "5 year old", you are clearly not moving forward,  something the GOP must do, regardless of the Loser's fixation on his loss, his lies, and his petty vendettas.


I dunno... seems kind of... what's the word? unproductive? dishonest? counter-intuitive? all of the above?

to move on from TRUTH

just sayin...


----------



## alang1216 (May 28, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the irony!
> 
> kinda want to laugh... but not funny there are such clueless.. un-self-aware, believe-anything-the-lying-media-says people in the world..


The irony!  

I was about to say the same about people who believe the transparent lies of a narcissist like Trump.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 3, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> If you need to regard McConnell's blunt statement to Trump that he lost the election as those of a "5 year old", you are clearly not moving forward,  something the GOP must do, regardless of the Loser's fixation on his loss, his lies, and his petty vendettas.


Look at the evidence

Then you can debate. Come prepared to debate or otherwise no one will debate you... 

just laugh at you


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 3, 2022)

alang1216 said:


> The irony!
> 
> I was about to say the same about people who believe the transparent lies of a narcissist like Trump.


name one lie he told


just one. And it can't be something only the lying media reported on (so called reporting)


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


And now poor minorities are paying the price.
That's why Augustine is laughing.


----------



## surada (Jun 3, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> i stopped liking Barr when he seemed to turn on Trump. If he really didn't think there was fraud... ok, fine
> 
> But I seriously DOUBT that was the case.
> 
> ...



Everyone turns on Trump.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 3, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> name one lie he told
> just one. And it can't be something only the lying media reported on (so called reporting)


Just ONE?  You're cruel.  How about one lie told 15 times?  How about that healthcare plan we were going to love once he replaced Obamacare?  Here he is in his own words.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Everyone turns on Trump.


Because he eventually turns on everyone.


----------



## surada (Jun 3, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> name one lie he told
> 
> 
> just one. And it can't be something only the lying media reported on (so called reporting)


Trump said we were energy independent in 2019 when in fact we imported 9 million bpd.


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 3, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Look at the evidence


Expect advocates to present _credible _evidence to legal venues where it is essential. 

If they don't_ have_ credible evidence, they can still peddle their lies to gullible true-believers that don't need any.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 3, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Expect advocates to present _credible _evidence to legal venues where it is essential.
> 
> If they don't_ have_ credible evidence, they can still peddle their lies to gullible true-believers that don't need any.


They got caught. You are shilling for traitors.


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They got caught. You are shilling for traitors.


You are very confused. I had no part in the attempted overthrow of the 2020 presidential election.

That was, among others,_ these_ goons:




​
... and, yes, _hundreds_ got caught, charged, and were or are being brought to justice :

Please list all the electoral challenges  - all the official investigations, all the recounts, all the audits, all the court appeals, in any venue anywhere in the nation - that were validated by any rulings, as well as your compilation of the names of all the individuals who were convicted or are named suspects in your alleged vast conspiracy to steal a claimed_ "Landslide!"_


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> You are very confused. I had no part in the attempted overthrow of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> That was, among others,_ these_ goons:
> 
> ...


Overthrow my ass. It was protest against massive and obvious fraud sabotaged by the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police. Anyone who thinks any sized group of unarmed people can overthrow a super power is simply super stupid.


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Overthrow my ass. It was protest against massive and obvious fraud sabotaged by the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police. Anyone who thinks any sized group of unarmed people can overthrow a super power is simply super stupid.


Your paranoia is undeniable. What you lack is any support for it based upon a reality recognized by any adjudications anywhere in America.

It was the Trump goons stated intent to prevent the U.S. Congress from performing its constitutional duty to formally recognize the results of 50 certified democratic elections.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


Explain how they broke constitutional law.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Explain how they broke constitutional law.


A better question isn't if laws were broken, but what does the law say about laws being broken.

The USSC has repeatedly ruled that you can't change the rules after an election, where they said that votes cast under the law as understood at the time of the election are valid, even if the law is later reinterpreted or overturned.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Your paranoia is undeniable. What you lack is any support for it based upon a reality recognized by any adjudications anywhere in America.
> 
> It was the Trump goons stated intent to prevent the U.S. Congress from performing its constitutional duty to formally recognize the results of 50 certified democratic elections.


The government is just as corrupt as you are stupid. What does that tell you?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Your paranoia is undeniable. What you lack is any support for it based upon a reality recognized by any adjudications anywhere in America.
> 
> It was the Trump goons stated intent to prevent the U.S. Congress from performing its constitutional duty to formally recognize the results of 50 certified democratic elections.


The Eassman memo clearly shows what their intent was on January 6th.  They laid out scenario by scenario win/lose results.   And an important one for January 6th, is that if the counting could be stopped.  Then the election goes to congress, with Trump winning in the house, because votes are by states, and republicans held 26 states to the democrats 24.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The government is just as corrupt as you are stupid. What does that tell you?


That you're batting ZERO, when to opinions.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The Eassman memo clearly shows what their intent was on January 6th.  They laid out scenario by scenario win/lose results.   And an important one for January 6th, is that if the counting could be stopped.  Then the election goes to congress, with Trump winning in the house, because votes are by states, and republicans held 26 states to the democrats 24.


How does it do that? Be specific.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> That you're batting ZERO, when to opinions.


Your average can't be much better with a sentence like that.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Overthrow my ass. It was protest against massive and obvious fraud sabotaged by the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police. Anyone who thinks any sized group of unarmed people can overthrow a super power is simply super stupid.


This is where  you don't have a clue.  For want of a nail.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How does it do that? Be specific.


Read the memo.  It's on the internet as a PDF file, look at page 3


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This is where  you don't have a clue.  For want of a nail.


Everything points to a false flag. You assholes dismiss real evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Read the memo.  It's on the internet as a PDF file, look at page 3


So you can't tell me, thanks.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The Eassman memo clearly shows what their intent was on January 6th.  They laid out scenario by scenario win/lose results.   And an important one for January 6th, is that if the counting could be stopped.  Then the election goes to congress, with Trump winning in the house, because votes are by states, and republicans held 26 states to the democrats 24.





Lastamender said:


> How does it do that? Be specific.


_Alternatively, VP Pence determines that because multiple electors were appointed from the 7 states but not counted because of ongoing election disputes, neither candidate has the necessary 270 elector votes, throwing the election to the House. IF the Republicans in the State Delegations stand firm, the vote there is 26 states for Trump, 23 for Biden, and 1 split vote. TRUMP WINS._


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2022)

The USSC is not constitutional law.


meaner gene said:


> A better question isn't if laws were broken, but what does the law say about laws being broken.
> 
> The USSC has repeatedly ruled that you can't change the rules after an election, where they said that votes cast under the law as understood at the time of the election are valid, even if the law is later reinterpreted or overturned.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you can't tell me, thanks.



See preceding post asshole.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> _Alternatively, VP Pence determines that because multiple electors were appointed from the 7 states but not counted because of ongoing election disputes, neither candidate has the necessary 270 elector votes, throwing the election to the House. IF the Republicans in the State Delegations stand firm, the vote there is 26 states for Trump, 23 for Biden, and 1 split vote. TRUMP WINS._


So what? That has nothing to do with your so called insurrection. If they stopped the proceedings they would have stopped Pence from doing that. Wouldn't have they?

You people are just stupid.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The USSC is not constitutional law.


Unfortunately under Marburry v Madison they took the role of interpreting the constitution by a simple majority.

To paraphrase, it's the worst possible system,  except for all others.  You wouldn't want the executive branch, legislative branch, or even the people to decide constitutional interpretation.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So what? That has nothing to do with your so called insurrection.


If they make Mike Pence fear for his life at the Capitol, remember "hang Mike Pence".  They hoped Pence would not return in time to count the votes.  Which throws it into the Eastman scenario where Trump wins.


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The Eassman memo clearly shows what their intent was on January 6th.  They laid out scenario by scenario win/lose results.   And an important one for January 6th, is that if the counting could be stopped.  Then the election goes to congress, with Trump winning in the house, because votes are by states, and republicans held 26 states to the democrats 24.


There was a clear and calculated plot to overthrow democracy and to deny the will of the American electorate.

I expect that, shortly, the congressional committee charged with documenting the objective details via evidence and sworn testimonies will cast a good deal of light into the murky recesses from which hysterical hyper-partisan voices  will rage.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> There was a clear and calculated plot to overthrow democracy and to deny the will of the American electorate.
> 
> I expect that, shortly, the congressional committee charged with documenting the objective details via evidence and sworn testimonies will cast a good deal of light into the murky recesses from which hysterical hyper-partisan voices  will rage.


The Eastmann memo is the smoking gun behind January 6th.  It lays out in specificity each scenario that could lead to a Trump victory, with stopping the vote count being one with the greatest chance of winning.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Everything points to a false flag. *You assholes dismiss real evidence.*


The irony of that sentence, is you said the same thing of judges, including those personally appointed by Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> If they make Mike Pence fear for his life at the Capitol, remember "hang Mike Pence".  They hoped Pence would not return in time to count the votes.  Which throws it into the Eastman scenario where Trump wins.


Remember the gallows you couldn't hang a house cat on? They have made a mountain out of a mole hill and making fools out of themselves.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Remember the gallows you couldn't hang a house cat on? They have made a mountain out of a mole hill and making fools out of themselves.


The problem with claiming there was nothing to see, is the sheer number of people who believed  one or more of those strategies would prevail.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The problem with claiming there was nothing to see, is the sheer number of people who believed  one or more of those strategies would prevail.


You don't know what people thought. The committee does not either.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

f





Lastamender said:


> You don't know what people thought. The committee does not either.


That's why they've had to interview so many witnesses.  To ask them what they thought.

Think about it.

Respond later.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> f
> That's why they've had to interview so many witnesses.  To ask them what they thought.
> 
> Think about it.
> ...


Like the people that came forward about fraud? Why believe them?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like the people that came forward about fraud? Why believe them?


They told it to the judge.  And the judge told them that sadly what they saw, or thought they saw, didn't actually provide proof of fraud.
Suspicions aren't evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They told it to the judge.  And the judge told them that sadly what they saw, or thought they saw, didn't actually provide proof of fraud.
> Suspicions aren't evidence.


And witnesses telling you what they thought is evidence? Were they under oath? Are you a moron?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They told it to the judge.  And the judge told them that sadly what they saw, or thought they saw, didn't actually provide proof of fraud.
> Suspicions aren't evidence.





Lastamender said:


> And witnesses telling you what they thought is evidence? Were they under oath? Are you a moron?


Take for example the truck driver who said he saw 100,000 - 200,000 ballots loaded on his truck, going from New York to Pennsylvania.
Yet there weren't more than 2,000 ballots (according to USPS tracking data).  He never went through the boxes, but merely saw ballots on top, and presumed the box was filled to capacity with ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Take for example the truck driver who said he saw 100,000 - 200,000 ballots loaded on his truck, going from New York to Pennsylvania.
> Yet there weren't more than 2,000 ballots (according to USPS tracking data).  He never went through the boxes, but merely saw ballots on top, and presumed the box was filled to capacity with ballots.


They are still withholding the report from the Post Office on that from election officials. Why is that?








						EXCLUSIVE: US Postal Service Refuses to Release Investigative Report on Whistleblower Truck Driver Who Hauled 288,000 Suspicious Ballots Across State Lines Before 2020 Election
					

Pennsylvania Attorney Tom King says that the United States Postal Service refuses to provide the report from its investigation of the semi-trailer full of ballots that went missing before the 2020 Election in the state.  In addition, the PA Supreme Court has yet to rule on election cases...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				








__





						Postmaster General has been delivered some bad news – IOTW Report
					





					iotwreport.com
				



*US Postal Service Refuses to Release Investigative Report on Whistleblower Truck Driver Who Hauled 288,000 Suspicious Ballots Across State Lines Before 2020 Election*​


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are still withholding the report from the Post Office on that from election officials. Why is that?


You're one forgetful bastard.



Lastamender said:


> Again, why won't they release the report? Fuck your source, those people are liars.
> 
> Here we sit in April of 2022 and we still don’t have the report.  We’re perusing it and we’re going to get it eventually.





meaner gene said:


> I just happend to catch your post, and you're being as stupid as ever.
> 
> Even I can click on the link to the report you claim was never released.  It's on the internet, in case you missed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are still withholding the report from the Post Office on that from election officials. Why is that?


You're one forgetful bastard.



Lastamender said:


> Again, why won't they release the report? Fuck your source, those people are liars.
> 
> Here we sit in April of 2022 and we still don’t have the report.  We’re perusing it and we’re going to get it eventually.



Even I can click on the link to the report you claim was never released.  It's on the internet, in case you missed it.



			https://www.uspsoig.gov/sites/default/files/document-library-files/2022/21INV00781.pdf
		


Here's the report you claim the post office never released.

Oh... And I looked up what USPSOIG stands.  US Postal Service Office of Inspector General.

*Since this is at least the second time the report has been posted to you, how about stop lying about it not being released.*


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You're one forgetful bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to Tom King. Maybe send it to him. It is very short on details.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Talk to Tom King. Maybe send it to him. It is very short on details.
> View attachment 654002


Certain personal details, like the names of employees interviewed etc, aren't in the publicly released document.  The unredacted document has been distributed.

*Why do you keep lying that the document was NEVER RELEASED.*

The public posting of the redacted copy is proof it was released, and released a second time redacted for the general public.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Certain personal details, like the names of employees interviewed etc, aren't in the publicly released document.  The unredacted document has been distributed.
> 
> *Why do you keep lying that the document was NEVER RELEASED.*
> 
> The public posting of the redacted copy is proof it was released, and released a second time redacted for the general public.


That is the first time I have mentioned it since I posted about it., and did not know it had been released. So that was not a lie. The report is useless.


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 4, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The Eastmann memo is the smoking gun behind January 6th.  It lays out in specificity each scenario that could lead to a Trump victory, with stopping the vote count being one with the greatest chance of winning.


The congressional investigative committee seem to have uncovered much concerning the extent and the details of the failed attempt to nullify the democratic process, despite the determination of some to hide it from them.

The malcontents will rage against the revelations, but whether they can confront and refute the facts that are exposed is a different matter entirely.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is the first time I have mentioned it since I posted about it., and did not know it had been released. So that was not a lie. The report is useless.



When you brought it up on Apr 12, 2022, I posted the link to the report (redacted for the general public)

Today you once again claimed it was never released, and I posted the link again (redacted for the general public)

How many times does somebody have to post the report (available on the internet) for you to stop lying that you weren't told about the report being released.

I'm sure anybody with the need and the clearance to get the unredacted copy of the report got the unredacted copy.  They would have to show they would comply with the privacy act, because it's filled with personal/personnel information.

*BTW: Who is this Tom King you say is your source telling you the report wasn't released?*

Maybe you need to e-mail him and tell him it's been out since April 2022.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 4, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Expect advocates to present _credible _evidence to legal venues where it is essential.
> 
> If they don't_ have_ credible evidence, they can still peddle their lies to gullible true-believers that don't need any.


dims couldn't care less about any kind

that is a fact totally in evidence


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 5, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> dims couldn't care less about any kind
> 
> that is a fact totally in evidence


Actually, It is a simplistic, hyper-partisan aspersion some have been trained to spew.

Try to respect documented, empirical data, even when it contradicts your dogma.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 5, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Actually, It is a simplistic, hyper-partisan aspersion some have been trained to spew.
> 
> Try to respect documented, empirical data, even when it contradicts your dogma.


So you respect data? Then you know there was fraud.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That broadcast was not factual and backed by data. The movie is.


The movie is not factual.

It presents arguments with no conclusive data to back them up


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you respect data? Then you know there was fraud.


There is no data proving fraud


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have heard that crap for over a year. Now there is real court admissible evidence there was massive fraud.
> 
> PS. there were no evidentiary hearings.


There is no evidence of fraud.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The government is just as corrupt as you are stupid. What does that tell you?



That you're as dumb as ever.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So what? That has nothing to do with your so called insurrection. If they stopped the proceedings they would have stopped Pence from doing that. Wouldn't have they?
> 
> You people are just stupid.



They wouldn't have stormed the Capitol had Pence down that, ya moron.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> They wouldn't have stormed the Capitol had Pence down that, ya moron.


They stormed the Capitol at the urging of Ray Epps and other FBI plants. A false flag to distract from the reason they were there.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They stormed the Capitol at the urging of Ray Epps and other FBI plants. A false flag to distract from the reason they were there.



No they didn't, FruitLoops. They stormed after Pence announced he would not flush the Constitution down the toilet for Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> No they didn't, FruitLoops. They stormed after Pence announced he would not flush the Constitution down the toilet for Trump.


How did they know? Was it on a loud speaker?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How did they know? Was it on a loud speaker?



LOLOL 

How can you be so fucking stupid??

Moron, it was televised live at 1pm EST.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> How can you be so fucking stupid??
> 
> Moron, it was televised live at 1pm EST.


And the protestors had their TVs on?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And the protestors had their TVs on?



No, they had their phones, you fucking retard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Some of the swing states violated the Constitution and other laws to engage in jigger pokery so as to admit fake ballots
> 
> the only reason they would have violated such laws was so they could steal the election. The Constitution of the US says that state legislators are the ones who make voting rules, laws and procedures. But in some cases non-legislators like governors and others over-rode that law..
> 
> people who deny vote fraud  are liars and crooks who support liars and crooks in DC


Sore losers ^^


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, they had their phones, you fucking retard.


I see when the violence is raging you have time to check your cell phones. Give it up. It was a false flag the FBI instigated the violence just as planned.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I see when the violence is raging you have time to check your cell phones. Give it up. It was a false flag the FBI instigated the violence just as planned.



Violence wasn't raging at 1pm, FruitLoops. Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists didn't break into the Capitol until about 2pm.

I knew you were a fucking idiot but now you've demonstrated you're even dumber than anyone knew; to not realize people there were able to watch live news on their phones.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Violence wasn't raging at 1pm, FruitLoops. Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists didn't break into the Capitol until about 2pm.
> 
> I knew you were a fucking idiot but now you've demonstrated you're even dumber than anyone knew; to not realize people there were able to watch live news on their phones.


The whole thing is a joke. It is obvious who the bad guys are. Let them make fools of themselves on TV.


----------



## surada (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Overthrow my ass. It was protest against massive and obvious fraud sabotaged by the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police. Anyone who thinks any sized group of unarmed people can overthrow a super power is simply super stupid.


By now you should know that Trump is a sore loser and a pathological liar. He'd bring the country down because he lost by 70 million votes and 74 electoral college votes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

surada said:


> By now you should know that Trump is a sore loser and a pathological liar. He'd bring the country down because he lost by 70 million votes and 74 electoral college votes.


----------



## surada (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The whole thing is a joke. It is obvious who the bad guys are. Let them make fools of themselves on TV.


 They have made fools of themselves. So has Trump. Now he wants revenge.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The whole thing is a joke. It is obvious who the bad guys are. Let them make fools of themselves on TV.



Slobbers a retard who didn't realize people get live news from their cell phones.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They have made fools of themselves. So has Trump. Now he wants revenge.


The FBI are the fools.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Slobbers a retard who didn't realize people get live news from their cell phones.


Slobbers the retard who cannot see the obvious truth.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Slobbers the retard who cannot see the obvious truth.



Imbecile, despite your utter stupidity that Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists didn't know what was happening real-time despite many of them having cell phones, here's one nutter reading out Trump's tweet moments after Trump hit send on Twitter...


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Imbecile, despite your utter stupidity that Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists didn't know what was happening real-time despite many of them having cell phones, here's one nutter reading out Trump's tweet moments after Trump hit send on Twitter...


They were not domestic terrorists, they were Americans protesting the very obvious fraud our politicians and media refused to acknowledge or investigate. Try the truth you bag of shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They were not domestic terrorists, they were Americans protesting the very obvious fraud our politicians and media refused to acknowledge or investigate. Try the truth you bag of shit.



Of course they were. You can't lie your way out of this, FruitLoops...



_"an anniversary of a violent terrorist attack on the Capitol. "_


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course they were. You can't lie your way out of this, FruitLoops...
> 
> 
> 
> _"an anniversary of a violent terrorist attack on the Capitol. "_


Fuck that RINO.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck that RINO.



No, FruitLoops... fuck YOU and the rest of the anti-Anerican traitors like you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, FruitLoops... fuck YOU and the rest of the anti-Anerican traitors like you.


You are the traitor. 2,000 Mules nailed you bastards and you know it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the traitor. 2,000 Mules nailed you bastards and you know it.



What I know is you're deranged beyond all repair. 2000 Mules did no such thing. They never even proved a single person violated any related election law. You only swallow their bullshit because you're insane and desperate following 19 months of having every claim of election fraud utterly debunked.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> What I know is you're deranged beyond all repair. 2000 Mules did no such thing. They never even proved a single person violated any related election law. You only swallow their bullshit because you're insane and desperate following 19 months of having every claim of election fraud utterly debunked.


Keep denying the truth. We expect nothing else from you. They got caught. Your opinion will not change that fact.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Keep denying the truth. We expect nothing else from you. They got caught. Your opinion will not change that fact.



LOL

It's not my opinion, freak, D'Souza himself said they _*"assumed"*_ it was illegal...

_"We’re merely *assuming* that there is no rational reason for someone, let alone in the middle of the night, to make more than 10 trips to mail-in drop boxes." ~ Dinesh D'Souza_​
Assumptions are not proof, ya traitorous maggot.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not my opinion, freak, D'Souza himself said they _*"assumed"*_ it was illegal...
> 
> ...


Paying anyone to vote is illegal.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Paying anyone to vote is illegal.



Assumptions are not proof, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Assumptions are not proof, FruitLoops.


Whistle blowers say they are not assumptions. Good enough for impeachment, good enough for fraud.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Whistle blowers say they are not assumptions. Good enough for impeachment, good enough for fraud.



LOL

Wrong again, as always, freak. The whistleblower in 2000 Mules said she _*"assumed"*_ people were being paid. She herself never said she was. And all that is giving her the benefit of the doubt that she isn't just some paid actress for the movie playing the role of a whistleblower.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Wrong again, as always, freak. The whistleblower in 2000 Mules said she _*"assumed"*_ people were being paid. She herself never said she was. And all that is giving her the benefit of the doubt that she isn't just some paid actress for the movie playing the role of a whistleblower.


No she did not. She said they were paid. You keep lying.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No she did not. She said they were paid. You keep lying.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...



Nope, the liar is you, FruitLoops. As always. Provably so...

_"I *assumed *it was payments for what they were doing."_​
You never stop lying, do ya, freak?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, the liar is you, FruitLoops. As always. Provably so...
> 
> _"I *assumed *it was payments for what they were doing."_​
> You never stop lying, do ya, freak?


Do you think they did it for free? Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you think they did it for free? Are you really that stupid?



No, ya flamin' imbecile. I don't think they did it.

Still, you got caught lying yet again, denying that is was merely an assumption they were being paid to drop off ballots.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They were not domestic terrorists, they were Americans protesting the very obvious fraud our politicians and media refused to acknowledge or investigate. Try the truth you bag of shit.


There was no fraud you unbelievable dumbass. There is no evidence of fraud and nothing of the sort is obvious to any intelligent person.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the traitor. 2,000 Mules nailed you bastards and you know it.


You are a pathetic fucking liar.

That movie is a failure which fell flat and has no fucking evidence of fraud and EVERYONE knows this


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 6, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There was no fraud you unbelievable dumbass. There is no evidence of fraud and nothing of the sort is obvious to any intelligent person.


You are not intelligent, that is obvious.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not intelligent, that is obvious.


But smarter than you 

The fact remains and has been proven that your film is a dud with no evidence and there was no fraud.

That has been MASSIVELY proven boy.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course they were. You can't lie your way out of this, FruitLoops...
> 
> 
> 
> _"an anniversary of a violent terrorist attack on the Capitol. "_


I'm w/ Tucker

extremely disappointed in Cruz.... 

Americans have been betrayed... looks like just about every damn R in DC is a Judas




+


----------

